
Sign In With Apple is a big win for online privacy - clarkgvan
https://cantina.co/sign-in-with-apple-is-a-big-win-for-data-privacy/
======
clarkgvan
Hey -- my smart and humbled colleague Matthias wrote a blog post about Apple's
recently announced "Sign In With Apple" and whether or not it's a game changer
for online privacy. We'd love to hear your thoughts and feedback!

------
aqibgatoo
So Apple will now know which service you use and that is called privacy wow!!

~~~
spaceprison
A verifiably tracking free anonymous Auth service provided by the likes of
duckduckgo or eff would be news/privacy worthy.

But this celebration of having the opportunity to give your info directly to a
different faceless megacorp is beyond me.

